# Anyone going to liberty science 2018?



## Rubiksdude4144 (Nov 20, 2018)

I am and im competing in all events too.. can finally get a 6x6 mean lol


----------



## TJardigradHe (Nov 20, 2018)

I'm also going with all events too, and I want to podium in Pyra


----------

